# just diagnosed with graves disease 10/26/11



## tespad (Oct 30, 2011)

so i have graves no cancer so my treatment options are RAI or surgery any suggestions i dont know what to do


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! You really are very hyper, I saw your uptake results on your other post. What are your symptoms, age etc? How are you feeling? What are your feelings toward your treatment options?

I have had surgery, Graves' & cancer. My Graves' symptoms have almost gone away but I do worry they will return. I have some eye involvement that will be addressed soon.

I wish you all the bestin your decision making or road to recovery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tess said:


> so i have graves no cancer so my treatment options are RAI or surgery any suggestions i dont know what to do


Hi Tess; how are you doing? So, you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) and the thyroid gland appears cancer free?

Have you had any of the tests listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Of course, one could go on anti-thyroid meds and beta-blockers but if I could do it all over again and I sure don't want to, I would opt for surgery.

Others will chime in!

What medical intervention are you receiving right now? What prompted the diagnosis?


----------



## tespad (Oct 30, 2011)

im 35 years old and i feel like im going crazy !! no sighn of cancer...my symtoms are weight loss anxiety insomnia high blood pressure shaky some arm weekness frequent bathroom visits !! .. i have not experienced any eye problems... i just need some advice on treatment i want to do the RAI cause it sounds less invasive and less painful i just dont know i have 8 weeks to be on methimazole 30 ml a day then check my levels im also taking beta blocker 10 ml i found all this out when i realized my blood pressure was high the weight loss then they found a nodule so i got a blood test that said i have hyperthyroidism so i went to a specialist and after the the uptake and scan dr says the nodule has nothing to do with it and i do not need a biopsy of it just that i have graves disease why do you say you would have done the surgery ? do i need to get these tests .......TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies? i just got the one blood test that tells you what your thyroid levels are ?! when i was 2 years old they removed a growth or lymph node gland my mom just told me that i was put on tuberculosis medication for a year and the endo said that this has nothing to do with that either ..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tess said:


> im 35 years old and i feel like im going crazy !! no sighn of cancer...my symtoms are weight loss anxiety insomnia high blood pressure shaky some arm weekness frequent bathroom visits !! .. i have not experienced any eye problems... i just need some advice on treatment i want to do the RAI cause it sounds less invasive and less painful i just dont know i have 8 weeks to be on methimazole 30 ml a day then check my levels im also taking beta blocker 10 ml i found all this out when i realized my blood pressure was high the weight loss then they found a nodule so i got a blood test that said i have hyperthyroidism so i went to a specialist and after the the uptake and scan dr says the nodule has nothing to do with it and i do not need a biopsy of it just that i have graves disease why do you say you would have done the surgery ? do i need to get these tests .......TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies? i just got the one blood test that tells you what your thyroid levels are ?! when i was 2 years old they removed a growth or lymph node gland my mom just told me that i was put on tuberculosis medication for a year and the endo said that this has nothing to do with that either ..


With your medical history i.e. nodule now and lymph node (TB), I would definitely have surgery. Definitely. To make sure you don't have cancer.

But, let me say this. Whatever you decide, we will support you. There is no right, there is no wrong. You have to do what is best for you!


----------

